# Air bags VS. Air cylinders



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey guys I am trying to find out the pro's & con's of
Air bags and Air cylinders
I have a mk2 GTI and my friend http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif gave me a air ride set up that has some air cylinders that he had on his 95 honda prelude. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
He said if i found or fab'd up some mounts they would work good on the gti. I sized them up next to stock strut and spring and the cylinders are just a tad smaller so they should fit w/o any interference.
since this kit was free do you think it would be worth spending a few hundred to have mounting brackets fab'd up to use the air cylinder kit on my mk2 gti?
Thanks for any help. 
The cylinders look like these i found this pic on this website 
http://users.bigpond.net.au/bu...s.htm
the website says
"Quality 80mm (left image) and 100mm (right image) air cylinders (rods) are used on Hondas, Lexus, Mitsubishi and other small vehicles where there is a upper and lower control arm coil over arrangement. *These allow for wheel tucks and offer around 165mm of travel at the wheel in most applications.* " 
thats what im shooting for right tuck'd wheels

















_Modified by corrado2nr at 3:49 AM 10-4-2008_


_Modified by corrado2nr at 3:55 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Air bags VS. Air cylinders (corrado2nr)*

i say why not, since you got them for free you could try it and if you don't like it just bag it later.
i believe there was a mk3 jetta "back in the day" , i think it was white with like projectzwo kit that ran cylinders.
i am sure that fabricating the mounts for that is not that big of a deal too.
i am sure the ride quality not as good, but you could go low, that's all that matters.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

Air cylinders suck. They use rubber to seal, and they will leak, it's just a matter of time. Just like with hydraulic cylinders, you want the cylinders to have metal on metal to seal. Much stronger seal.
I won't ever use them again. In fact it's why my Civic doesn't have air on it anymore, pulled it off to replace them and stuck the stock springs and struts back on. The bushings that you have to use, also wear and will allow the cylinder bolts to twist in the holes and rip yourmounting holes in the tower. Not worth it in my opinion. Wish I'd have known everything before spending the money on it, but, live and learn.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

if there free do it till they leak bad then change out for bags.


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

What's the diamiter of the bags? Because the cylinders are no larger than stock springs. The prob. With the cylinders that I do see is that on the fronts the air inlet port is in the top center where the mount bolt and nut should be.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*

I personally had them on my civic when i owned one. they leaked bad. I had them on for a year and took them off the put coilovers on. It was a daily driver. You got them for free so if it is a daily driver i wouldn't put them on. they are just more headache then it is worth. Just my 2 cents


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*

I had bag over struts and cyls in my mk2 they worked fine.. if there used you should rebuild them of course they will leak eventually but i had mine for about three years and never had a problem. I drove 100 miles a day.. It best if there manufactured (not sold as) Parker or some other pneumatics company that sells rebuild kits. 
Pm me if you want any more good information


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

The biggest problem with cylinders is that they were absolutely not designed for this application. The stroke speeds you force them through by hitting bumps is a LOT faster than they see in any industrial application, and the seals just can't handle that speed. Plus you usually can't/don't run shocks with cylinders, so the car can be bouncy. I don't have enough experience with them to comment much on ride quality.
And even hydraulic cylinders use rubber seals, just better ones!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_The biggest problem with cylinders is that they were absolutely not designed for this application. The stroke speeds you force them through by hitting bumps is a LOT faster than they see in any industrial application, and the seals just can't handle that speed. Plus you usually can't/don't run shocks with cylinders, so the car can be bouncy. I don't have enough experience with them to comment much on ride quality.
And even hydraulic cylinders use rubber seals, just better ones!

the ride wasnt the best but some times you have to give a little..


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

hey from 2 to 5 
when running cylinders does anything need to be dif. from bags 
such as valves, size tank, compressor ?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2nr* »_hey from 2 to 5 
when running cylinders does anything need to be dif. from bags 
such as valves, size tank, compressor ? 


nope I was running 1/2" Parker Valves with 3/8's fittings and a 8 gal tank. Depending on what kind of animation your looking for I would recomend using a Needle valve/ Flow Control / ball valve/ regulator or something to slow the pressure down. In my mk2 with a full tank of gas the rear end would just about hop off the ground.. The stroke isnt very long so the shaft shoots out at what ever Psi your pressure switch is set at..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

send me a pm and I will link you to pics of my cyls tomorrow.. photo bucket is not accessable threw my works Webportal..


----------

